
Why a lot more startups are going to get acquired this year - vinnyglennon
http://founderware.co/silicon-valley/2012-is-for-buying-startups/
======
bdunn
Better yet: Build a company that makes you a comfortable living, acquire
customers who pay you (sort of needed for that "comfortable living" bit), and
when people try to acquire you, politely decline.

You'll make a good or great income, you will be making your customers happy
and delivering value, and no one is going to be pissed because there's no one
aborting your product.

~~~
3pt14159
Say you're making 50k as a solo founder and someone offers you $1M with a two
year earn out clause. Wouldn't you be stupid not to take it?

------
jedberg
As someone who is trying to do hiring right now, I can agree with this. With
all the money flowing into startups right now, it's getting more and more
difficult to hire talented people, because they are all (rightfully) working
on their own thing.

It's definitely better to be an investor right now than someone trying to
hire.

~~~
zackzackzack
Have you looked in places outside of the traditional NYC/SV/Seattle area? Not
sure where you are located, but it might be worthwhile to look around for
talent where nobody is looking.

~~~
jedberg
We look all over the country, but Netflix (where I work and hire for) doesn't
really do remote employees, so we ask them to move to Los Gatos. Unfortunately
this means we are looking at people who are already willing to move.

~~~
hartez
"doesn't really do remote employees"

That might be the crux of your problem (and the problems a lot of other
companies are having with hiring). This is just my totally biased outside
perspective, but it's easy to get remote work right now. Why in the world
would I ever want to move to California?

I'm seeing this become an issue a lot with companies that _need_ good
development talent but just don't understand that it might not be something
they can find locally. Good developers can (at least right now) live wherever
they want in the country and make plenty of money. Apologies to anyone living
in, say, Wichita, but why would I move there* if I didn't have to? By forcing
your development teams to be local, you're limiting your talent pool or you're
picking up C-grade developers from other places who are desperate for a job.

* The barbecue -is- pretty darn good

------
AznHisoka
It's not just hiring. It's also market. After the 3rd photo sharing app, or
the 3rd chat app, or the 5th Angry-Birds look-alike, noone really cares. Too
many options, too many products, and consumers can't adopt them all.

------
conductr
insightful extrapolation of the previous year

------
verra
Or a lot of startups are going to shutdown this year.

